# Terrible wireless performance (Linksys WPC11)

## rlyacht

I was using an orinoco silver and getting good speeds, but now that I've had to switch to a linksys WPC11, I find my network speed is terrible.  Specifically, whereas a test like http://www.bandwidthplace.com used to show 1.3MBit, it now shows 90KBit!  I tested by ftp'ing a big file on my home LAN and got 80KBit!

What diagnostic tools are out there?  Is it possible that there's some parameter I need to tweak using iwconfig? Anyone else using this card with ok results? I miss my orinoco card  :Sad: 

One more thing I've noticed: When I run iwlist eth0 I get this message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning : Device eth0 has been compiled with version 13
> 
> of Wireless Extension, while we are using version 12.
> ...

 

I am using the 2.4.19-r5 kernel, with the hermes and orinoco drivers that come with that kernel.  pcmcia-cs version is 3.1.33-r3.

----------

## theneopro

Hey rlyacht,

   The biggest thing ive seen with the Linksys WPC11 is that there firmware must be upgraded. I work in a CF department and noticed that was always the biggest issue. Just check the version and compare to the website. Basically it was there ack to the requesting device that it was choking on giving. But I havent tried a wireless PCMCIA with linux yet, only BSD and it worked fine. Great speed.

----------

## bendy

I've also noticed speed issues with my linksys card and the kernel drivers, and so have others.  See this thread on Linux Questions

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=228283393e3c59deca60e76b216fa5b8&threadid=27633

I'm going to try out some other options.  I'll post back if they work.

----------

## garrontmo

When I first bought all of my wireless equipment, I was using windows. I bought the linksys cards and I couldnt even go 15 feet. I then returned those cards and bought orinoco ones and I can use them all over the house. I would recommend sticking with the orinoco ones.

----------

## Amorphis

Just don't use the orinoco drivers with the wpc11. Try the Prism2 drivers instead.

----------

## veggie2u

When you say to use the PrisimII drivers with the WPC11 is that the wavelan_cs or the wlan_ng?

veggie2u

----------

## raziel

I've tried my Linksys WPC11 version 3 with both the orinoco and wlan drivers, and I never noticed any difference in speed. Almost always get something over 100k/sec transferring files between my desktop and my laptop.

Tested this in two different wireless networks, one using a Linksys AP, the other using a bunch of higher-end Cisco equipment.

----------

